# Watch out for this scam.. I know we think we know what to do, but we need reminding , it's so easy to be fooled



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)

This didn't happen to me.. but it has happened to someone very recently, and sent to me  it's a clever scam .. so please read and don't be taken in by these Scammers 



https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/...PYvq3Sekrzg-gX5JPXCHJnkYNO_BL3uMm3vqup2EpH5H0


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 13, 2021)

Thank you for posting this HD. It seems the scammers are always coming up with new ways to con people out of their hard earned money. This kind of stuff is unnerving, especially them being able to call from what appeared to be the bank's legitimate number! I noticed today that Chase is offering a service I already have through Discover and that's alerting customers if our names and social security numbers pop up on any dark web sites or are used to open a credit account.


----------



## HarryHawk (Jul 13, 2021)

If you are thinking about taking up a life of crime, online and phone scams are definitely the way to go. 

A couple years back, my 90 some year old mother was almost scammed out of $10,000.00.  She had drawn out the money, put it in an envelope and put an address on it.  It was only because of an alert and caring bank teller that kept her from driving to the Post Office and mailing the envelope, she was  15 minutes away from kissing her money goodbye.

Someone had called her claiming to be my son, telling grandma that he was in trouble, needed the money, and didn't want his dad (me) to find out.

Since my mother was so close to sending the money, she had a fair amount of information.  She was to send the money to Mr. Wilson.  She had his phone number and mailing address. I started to do some searches and found out that Mr Wilson had been using the same name, phone number and address to scam people for at least 7 years before he tried to cheat my Mom.

Problem is, absolutely no one is interested in going after these scammers.  Local police either don't care or can't do anything.  State officials tell the victim to contact authorities in the State where the scammer lives, the officials in that State tell the victim to contact the victim's State.

For all I know, Mr Wilson is still scamming people.  He seems very comfortable and confident, he doesn't need to cover his tracks, he knows no one is coming after him.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 13, 2021)

Until just recently authorities like the FBI and your local police dept took zero action against these scammers. This is why I support a guy on Patreon who goes by the name of Jim Browning. He's a free-lance scam investigator who found a way to connect to hundreds of computers and dozens of security cameras of multiple phone banks that are being used to scam people.

He posts videos on youtube, and, of course, his Patreon. They're mainly educational - he tells you what the scammers always say to their victims, how the scam works, and precisely WHO the scammers are. It's taken about 5 years but he's finally gotten the FBI and others to check out his videos and actual arrests have been made...finally. But it's still a challenge getting these criminals behind bars.


----------

